# Celebs and their cameras



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

So I was bored. 









Add on.


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

What is that pop up flash doing out?!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

cfusionpm said:


> What is that pop up flash doing out?!



She's a Canon 7D shooter--what do you expect???


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's another genius Canon user...John Mayer...maybe somebody will tell him that his Canon d-slr needs a LENS to shoot a picture...

http://thechive.files.wordpress.com/2008/12/hot-men-celebrity-cameras-pics-9.jpg?w=500&h=666


----------



## cfusionpm (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > What is that pop up flash doing out?!
> ...


 
I guess she was triggering her 580EX positioned out of frame. :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's a brilliant LEICA shooter...futzing around, trying to take a shot with his lens cap still on...so, while Eric Clapton might be a master with a guitar in his hands, his camera-handling skills leave a lot to be desired...

Eric Clapton? No, Lens Scapon | Mail Online


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2010)

In how far is this going to become a "Photographic Discussion", I wonder? 
Isn't this thread primarily designed to post disparaging remarks about celebrities that want to take the odd photo themselves, too? They may be known to a lot of people, but they're only people, too, who can be good in one field and not so good in the other. What is the good in pointing out that they might be lacking in the field of photography? Does saying so make you feel any better?


----------



## bushpig (Aug 26, 2010)

You know, not all celebrities are camera-retarded. 

JeffBridges.com Photography


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> In how far is this going to become a "Photographic Discussion", I wonder?
> Isn't this thread primarily designed to post disparaging remarks about celebrities that want to take the odd photo themselves, too?



I started this thread, and NO, that was not my intention. It's all in good fun. Please leave it open. 

I didn't think it belonged in "Off Topic Chat" as it's not "outside the topic of photography."




Leica fanboy Brad Pitt isn't horrible:

Brad Pitt¾µÍ·ÏÂµÄAngelina Jolie - Éè¿ÍÍø£¨ÊÓ¾õ´´ÒâÉè¼Æ£©

translated:

Google Translate


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2010)

But you're still not discussing anything at all, just having "good fun" at the expense of others... :scratch:


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

LaFoto said:


> But you're still not discussing anything at all, just having "good fun" at the expense of others... :scratch:



Not at all. None of my posts in this thread are "at the expense of others."

One of the dictionary definitions of "discuss" is "to talk about." We're "talking about" the cameras celebrities use. It's an interesting topic to some. 

cfusionpm was wondering why Beyonce's pop up flash was out. Maybe it was out by mistake... it happens. 







Impossible to tell. 

It's not that serious.


----------



## usayit (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Here's a brilliant LEICA shooter...futzing around, trying to take a shot with his lens cap still on...so, while Eric Clapton might be a master with a guitar in his hands, his camera-handling skills leave a lot to be desired...
> 
> Eric Clapton? No, Lens Scapon | Mail Online



Easy to do with a rangefinder... given that you can see through the viewfinder even with the cap on.   Trust me... I've done it before with my M3 which is even easier to do since there is no meter.


----------



## ann (Aug 26, 2010)

many people who use holga's throw away the lens caps as they frequently leave them on without being aware.


----------



## ann (Aug 26, 2010)

kenny rodgers is another "shooter" , he did use LF

Jamie Lee Curtis, at one time , made a point to use her camera every day.


----------



## usayit (Aug 26, 2010)

ann said:


> many people who use holga's throw away the lens caps as they frequently leave them on without being aware.



Same reason why I stopped using them.


----------



## usayit (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > What is that pop up flash doing out?!
> ...



Benefit of the doubt .. Fill flash?


I wonder how these celebs would laugh at us if we tried to act or sing?


----------



## ann (Aug 26, 2010)

good point :thumbup:


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 26, 2010)

what a cheap ass.. YOu would think if she buys $3000-4000 purses she would at least get a 5D II


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 26, 2010)

usayit said:
			
		

> I wonder how these celebs would laugh at us if we tried to act or sing?


 
Whoops, I'm regularly doing the latter, and I'm even taking up classes now, and if anyone'd laugh I'd be all disheartened! So don't. Please. Neither celebs nor anyone. Promised?

And I'd have loved to be given a part in the piece we're going to put on the stage in October, only was I made director's assistent again. I'd have loved to test my abilities to act for a change. Acting *and* singing - those would have been my tasks! Alas, now it's only singing. 

AND taking photos of the rehearsals, mind you...! 
You can see me doing my job here - hoping that the link works. Or here - in the background, with the director in the foreground.


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

Schwettylens said:


> what a cheap ass.. YOu would think if she buys $3000-4000 purses she would at least get a 5D II






Full frame usually means bigger and heavier glass. It just doesn't look the same.









Vs.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

That's a first....proper lens hood turned backward with a cheap rubber hood on the front.  :er:

One of my favorite celebs (not that I really care about any of them) is Alyssa Milano, and she is/was quite into photography.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

As usayit mentioned, it was/is pretty easy to take a photo with the lens cap still on the lens when one is using a rangefinder camera...which is the origin of the disparaging term "lenscapper"...i.e. a person so inept he or she was prone to shooting with the lens cap still on. Now that the 35mm rangefinder camera is no longer much of a factor, the term has faded from common usage.

There...now we are "discussing" something.....Eric Clapton is a lenscapper.


----------



## NateS (Aug 26, 2010)

Derrel said:


> cfusionpm said:
> 
> 
> > What is that pop up flash doing out?!
> ...



Or, possibly Beyonce knows more about photography than some of you?  I'd use the pop up flash to eliminate harsh shadows if that was my only option.  Would you prefer to have harsh shadows and harsh light from a high noon sun?

I find it interesting to see celebs that are into photography.  I know a lot of the celebs time is limited so it's always to interesting to see them taking out time to do something they enjoy...regardless of the hobby.


----------



## ann (Aug 26, 2010)

i would have to agree with Big Mike; however, i can't tell you how many times i see folks running around taking photos with the lens hood on backwards. I am sure I am not the only one who rolls there eyes in their brain at that one.

Lets see, Randy Johnson used to take a lot of photos from the dugout and had himself some fairly long lenses. That was years ago, but who knows


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 26, 2010)

> i would have to agree with Big Mike; however, i can't tell you how many times i see folks running around taking photos with the lens hood on backwards. I am sure I am not the only one who rolls there eyes in their brain at that one.


I don't really mind that...heck, I'd probably do it from time to time...but the way I hold the 70-200 F2.8, the lens hood gets in the way so I have to move it...and I might as well put it on right rather than leave it off.  
The part that gets me, is that she (is that Mylee Syruss?) has the cheap rubber hood on.  It would actually be easier to just turn the real hood around, than to screw in the cheap one.  

I also think that while we see a few photos of celebs with cameras in their hands...they are likely not the ones buying the gear and carrying it around.  One of their entourage probably just hands it to them.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2010)

Taylor Swift...the raspy-voiced teenaged  singer is shown holding a Sony P&S camera, in  paid endorsement photo....   http://www.sonyinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Taylor-Swift-w.-Sony-TX7-1-450x747.png


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 26, 2010)

NateS said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > cfusionpm said:
> ...



usayit already mentioned that. But good point nonetheless. Canon recommends it, too. I guess it's in the 7D manual somewhere. 


Even so, I usually prefer to not use the pop up flash in broad daylight, depending on the subject. Harsher shadows vs. "flatter" pics. Too each his own, though.


----------



## NateS (Aug 26, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



It's only flat if you over use the popup....You can eliminate shadows without flat lighting using this if you do it right...different topic though. ....and I didn't read all the replies so didn't realize it had been mentioned already..my mistake.


----------



## usayit (Aug 27, 2010)

NateS said:


> MrLogic said:
> 
> 
> > NateS said:
> ...




Take a $1000 strobe and place it directly in front of the subject just bare bulb... you'll get the same effect.. flat and unflattering.

Its not about the pop up flash but all about which is the primary light and how it is placed.   As a fill flash and the sun as the primary, the pop up flash is certainly fine.  

Also, darker skinned people in bright light conditions sometimes causes contrast scenes that are outside the sensor's dynamic range.   You either need to make surroundings darker or the subject brighter... ie popup fill flash.   

She just might be a bit more capable of a photographer than you are all making her out to be.



As Lafoto mentioned, I wouldn't like anyone laughing at me at anything I'm trying to accomplish..


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 27, 2010)

^ ofcourse she is a more able photographer than they think, she uses a canon 

jokes.

But DAMN look at mileys.... Nice 
I wait for the day the celebs take on the paparazzi 
instead of paps hunting celebs, celebs hunting the pap... brilliant.


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Aug 27, 2010)

Drew Carey is a sports photographer and on the NPPA board of directors. 

Entertainer, Photographer Drew Carey Joins NPPA Board Of Directors


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 27, 2010)

UUilliam said:


> ^ ofcourse she is a more able photographer than they think, she uses a canon



If that EOS 7D came with a kid who would carry it for me... so would I.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 27, 2010)

bushpig said:


> You know, not all celebrities are camera-retarded.
> 
> JeffBridges.com Photography


Where the hell are the pictures?

I found the contact info to buy prints (of pictures I haven't seen yet), and links to amazon selling his book, but no pictures...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2010)

> Drew Carey is a sports photographer and on the NPPA board of directors.


Interesting...I wonder if he'll ruin the NPPA like he ruined Who's Line is it Anyway and like how he's ruining The Price is Right.  :er:


----------



## Derrel (Aug 27, 2010)

I thought it was wildly inappropriate that NPPA allowed a sports team owner to be on the board....just totally,totally a conflict of interest...I am shocked that NPPA allowed Carey to be on the board!


----------



## ann (Aug 27, 2010)

Did you try the green button on the Bridges's site.

He was really involved with wide angle images. the name of the camera slips my mind right now, but i will probably remember about 3 in the morning


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 27, 2010)

Derrel said:


> I thought it was wildly inappropriate that NPPA allowed a sports team owner to be on the board....just totally,totally a conflict of interest...I am shocked that NPPA allowed Carey to be on the board!



Money can work wonders.


----------



## bushpig (Aug 28, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> bushpig said:
> 
> 
> > You know, not all celebrities are camera-retarded.
> ...


Calm down, buddy. You have to go down a little. If you stay at the top of the page, you won't see them. The links are right below the link to the gallery where you can purchase them. But if you _really _are unable to still find them, here's photos from the filming of Crazy Heart, Iron Man, and The Amateurs. 




ann said:


> He was really involved with wide angle images. the name of the camera slips my mind right now, but i will probably remember about 3 in the morning


It's about 5am here, so I thought it's time to post it. He doesn't use a traditional wide angle setup. He usually uses a Wide Lux camera. I don't feel like getting a link, but anyone interested can google it.


----------



## den9 (Aug 28, 2010)

i thought reporters were only misinformed about firearms, i guess i was wrong

Attending the annual Crossroads Guitar Festival in Chicago, the 62-year-old musician reached for his state-of-theart Leica *single-lens reflex* camera as a procession of new and old instruments were laid out before him.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

bushpig said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > bushpig said:
> ...


OK, I got it now.  

I scrolled right past it before...lol.




den9 said:


> i thought reporters were only misinformed about firearms, i guess i was wrong
> 
> Attending the annual Crossroads Guitar Festival in Chicago, the 62-year-old musician reached for his state-of-theart Leica *single-lens reflex* camera as a procession of new and old instruments were laid out before him.



What's wrong with that?

Leica does make SLR's, and at more than $20,000 each - it better be state-of-the-art.

SLR Digital Cameras


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> That's a first....proper lens hood turned backward with a cheap rubber hood on the front.  :er:


Yeah, I don't think I've ever seen that before...  

Another thing I've noticed with all of these pictures is that they (mostly) all have neck straps on their cameras, but none of them are using it.


----------



## j-digg (Aug 28, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Taylor Swift...the raspy-voiced teenaged singer is shown holding a Sony P&S camera, in paid endorsement photo.... http://www.sonyinsider.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/Taylor-Swift-w.-Sony-TX7-1-450x747.png


 

At least it's not a Canon though, right Derrel?  :lmao:


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 29, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> den9 said:
> 
> 
> > i thought reporters were only misinformed about firearms, i guess i was wrong
> ...




Yeah, but Den9 is right. Clapton used a rangefinder. See the link Derrel posted.

LOL at the link you posted though:



[1 of 17 customers found this review helpful]

overpriced


By Sepiku from Tokyo  on 7/4/2010

Pros: Easy To Use

Cons: Overpriced

Describe Yourself: Casual Photographer

Bottom Line: No, I would not recommend this to a friend


Comments about Leica S2 SLR Digital Camera (Body):

Although I only used it a small amount of time, I was not impressed with the output for a a [$] camera. A 5DMKII will eat this camera for breakfast. [...]. The colors were no different than a Pro camera or for that matter, a entry level camera with good glass. Saying Nikon and Canon are out of business over this camera only proves my point.


----------



## usayit (Aug 29, 2010)

"[1 of 17 customers found this review helpful]"

"Although I only used it a small amount of time"

"Saying Nikon and Canon are out of business over this camera only proves my point."


OH yeh... that's a review you should quote.. :er:


I'm not qualified to give an honest review but my few hours with the camera is nothing short of amazing.  People forget that Hassy's are priced similar and no one trounces or compares them to a small frame digital.


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 29, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> Yeah, but Den9 is right. Clapton used a rangefinder. See the link Derrel posted.


Ah, OK.  I wasn't sure if that's what he was talking about or not.  I didn't read the whole article - just the captions under the pictures, so I didn't notice that it was a quote from that article.


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 29, 2010)

usayit said:


> "[1 of 17 customers found this review helpful]"
> 
> "Although I only used it a small amount of time"
> 
> ...



Of course. Then again, the S-System isn't true medium format, either. But you don't have to convince me.

The ridiculousness of that post is why I quoted it.


----------



## usayit (Aug 29, 2010)

Ah..

I always thought MF is anything larger than 35mm film frame but smaller than large format (4x5).  I don't think there is anything "true" about the term "medium format".  Its a loose term...

The Hassy H3DII has a 33mm x 44mm sensor (compared to the S2's 30x40) which isn't all that different... and definitely smaller than the 6x6 or 6x4.5 earlier film hassy's used.  No one ever questioned whether or not the H3 was a "true" medium format (whatever that actually means).

I just mean to point out the polarizing (and often misinformed) opinions the Leica branding brings about... especially around here when so few actually have any experience with the brand.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2010)

Joseph Wisniewski, one of dPreview's longest standing forum members and a veritable encyclopedia of information about all things photographic has long referred to the Hassy MF cameras as "tweener" format cameras...not really true "medium format",yet offering a capture area that is larger than 24x36 or the commonly named "FF d-slr" format...he's not all that sold on the advantages of the tweener size cameras. And,neither has been the marketplace either, as company after company has gone out of business trying to sell them over the past decade.

Considering that 645 medium format measures about 55 millimeters along the long axis of the frame, a camera that has a 30x40 or 33x44 sized image capture area seems awfully small to me to be considered "medium format"...it's more like the old 127 film format or the old, discontinued "Baby Rollei" size--only SMALLER!!!!


----------



## MrLogic (Aug 30, 2010)

usayit said:


> Ah..
> 
> I always thought MF is anything larger than 35mm film frame but smaller than large format (4x5).  I don't think there is anything "true" about the term "medium format".  Its a loose term...
> 
> ...




Re: "true medium format". Point well taken.

 Looks like all H3DII-series backs use *~ 48x36* mm sensors, though:


H System

You may be confusing the H3DII series with the H4D-40.


----------



## usayit (Aug 30, 2010)

MrLogic said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> > Ah..
> ...



Sensor got bigger overtime.  I was referring to the earlier H3DII-31mpx from the 2007.  btw... one of the biggest adv of the system is the interchangeable backs which allow for such an upgrade.   Leica implemented a similar concept for their R8 and R9 with DMR (digital module - R) which allowed for the same camera to use either digital or film backs.   I kinda wished the S2 was a similar design for allow flexibly/upgradability for the future.  Not that it matters.. way out of my price range anyways.


----------

